# Project: drill press depth stop Canadian buffalo 15



## schor (Oct 30, 2013)

So we have had a bit of a discussion on projects in another thread. I'm going to start a project thread (as depicted in the subject) in hopes we get a project forum with threads on different members projects which are long term thing. Not just like project of the day, etc.

So my first project here is a drill press depth stop for a buffalo 18 drill press. It seems these depth stops died in use over the years, or were just removed from some reason. In any case a friend needed one so I built it. At a loss if you count my time, but to me as a hobbyist, it as free time as I learned so much through the process.

It all started with a simple question in another forum about someone needing a depth stop, and I figured it would be a good learning experience.

So I came up with a plan. Using sketchup I came up with a model of the main collet.




More to comes, gotta keep the suspense up a bit don't I?

- - - Updated - - -

So then I tried to figure how to build it. Cut the hole to exactly (well almost) to the quill diameter and then cut it in 2 and place some hex screws countersunk as much as possible.







- - - Updated - - -

I wanted some xperience knurling so I set upon some aluminium stock, got the tool centered and ran it at my normal turning speed (feed at .005) I was surprised it worked so well.





	

		
			
		

		
	
Next is making the knurled stops.




- - - Updated - - -

Seems those pics are out of sequence, let's see if I can get my stuff together for the next post.

After a bit of touching up with the parting tool I parted off the knobs.


----------



## Privateer (Oct 30, 2013)

Your first three pictures are broken links to me. But it sounds like an interesting idea, I have a 5 speed drill press, and it didn't have a depth stop when I got it. Thanks for the inspiration.

Terry


----------



## schor (Oct 30, 2013)

So with the stops done I was onto the post. This was mostly turning down some round bar aluminum and the threading it all with a hand die. 1/2" 13tpi







- - - Updated - - -


I will try to fiox that up when I finsih this post
Thanks for the inform on the problem. 



Privateer said:


> Your first three pictures are broken links to me. But it sounds like an interesting idea, I have a 5 speed drill press, and it didn't have a depth stop when I got it. Thanks for the inspiration.
> 
> Terry



- - - Updated - - -

So the post is done with manual die for thge whole thread, thank god it was aluminium.





Next is onto the collar. Start with some 1/2" aluminum plate, cut off a piece and mark it for the holes. Keep it all square for most of the next operations. I used a bi-metal hole saw for the quill hole, worked fine, as only about 20thou out which is fine given I'll be taking more than that out with the sawcut later.







- - - Updated - - -

Thread the hole for the post.







- - - Updated - - -

A little out of sequence or I forgot a whole part here. I drilled out the holes to tap size, then drilled clearance holes down to .010 from the top of the split, then counterbored for the cap screws. Then I cut the piece.


----------



## schor (Oct 30, 2013)

Next step is to tap the holes for the cap screws. With the piece already drilled to tap dimensions and clearance holes drilled and counter bored for the cap screws I can now blind tap the holes.





Everything went together, I had to re-counterbvore the holes for the capscrew heads a bit more. Took the rought part to the disc sander and cleaned it up, then some hand sanding/filing and it was good to go, almost.






Final assembly with a set screw. The setscrew is needed so the post will not turn off the collar while adjusting the nuts. A flat on the post will ensure it stays snug.


----------



## Maxx (Oct 30, 2013)

Serial #? :LOL:


----------



## Uncle Buck (Oct 30, 2013)

I was sure you would mill  a flat on one side of the rod and stamp the depth 1" 2" etc. A bit surprised you didn't do that. You sure did great work though!


----------



## Charley Davidson (Oct 31, 2013)

Nice project & presentation


----------



## hman (Oct 31, 2013)

Beautiful work!  The knurled nuts do look nice ... BUT ... I've found them to be a bit slow when it comes time to make large adjustments.  I have a drill press with a similar setup, and I replaced the original nuts with pushbutton quick-threading nuts.  I use the 3/8-16 plain hex nuts (McMaster-Carr 98150A150), and can even use the hex flats for fine adjustments ... 1/6 turn (1 flat) = .010" (approx.)       

McMaster sells these in sizes from 1/4" to 5/8":  

http://www.mcmaster.com/#catalog/119/3177/=p661ay


----------



## schor (Oct 31, 2013)

Uncle Buck said:


> I was sure you would mill  a flat on one side of the rod and stamp the depth 1" 2" etc. A bit surprised you didn't do that. You sure did great work though!



If I had a mill I would have done that. Last time I tried to end mill on my drill press I pulled the chuck off.

Still searching for my first mill, needs to be a smaller one and needs to be in the $500 range. I'm just a hobbyist.

- - - Updated - - -

Thanks, I have seen those nuts before but I made the piece for a friend for $30 and to gain experience. Part of the experience is the knurl, maybe I can try to make one of those nuts someday.



hman said:


> Beautiful work!  The knurled nuts do look nice ... BUT ... I've found them to be a bit slow when it comes time to make large adjustments.  I have a drill press with a similar setup, and I replaced the original nuts with pushbutton quick-threading nuts.  I use the 3/8-16 plain hex nuts (McMaster-Carr 98150A150), and can even use the hex flats for fine adjustments ... 1/6 turn (1 flat) = .010" (approx.)
> 
> McMaster sells these in sizes from 1/4" to 5/8":
> 
> http://www.mcmaster.com/#catalog/119/3177/=p661ay


----------



## Privateer (Oct 31, 2013)

> Still searching for my first mill, needs to be a smaller one and needs to be in the $500 range. I'm just a hobbyist.



There's a fellow in my area who posted this on Craigslist. Not sure if he still has it or not. 
http://springfield.craigslist.org/tls/4131559766.html

Terry

- - - Updated - - -

AND, just realized you're in Canada, so not sure if that's even an option. :lmao:


----------



## schor (Oct 31, 2013)

It's an inside joke between a friend and me. This is the first part I ever built for someone else. OSS stand for Original Steve S(lastname) a play on OEM.



Maxx said:


> Serial #? :LOL:


----------



## RandyM (Oct 31, 2013)

That is a really nice job of posting all of the detailed pics. :thumbsup: Thank you.


----------



## SEK_22Hornet (Oct 31, 2013)

Nice work - the depth stop on my RF-30 clone mill / drill has something similar, except it turns in a bushing and adjusts the height of the nut on an acme threaded rod. It is really too loose to hold a setting, so I'm thinking of modifying it to something more like this - I appreciate the link to the quick adjust nuts - I had seen some for knee mills (B-port clones) but had not gone looking for generic ones - they could be handy in other applications as well! Thanks for some ideas!

Dan


----------



## Uncle Buck (Oct 31, 2013)

Ah, well now that makes perfect sense, now I understand. You did a smashing job on the rest though! 




schor said:


> If I had a mill I would have done that. Last time I tried to end mill on my drill press I pulled the chuck off.
> 
> Still searching for my first mill, needs to be a smaller one and needs to be in the $500 range. I'm just a hobbyist.
> 
> ...


----------



## schor (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the kind words and appreciation. I hatily posted this thread to test out the 'project' idea being floated. This thread has had many views and a few comments and suggestions. It's what I think a project thread should be. Something that takes you some elapsed time and if your lucky enough to document it then it's perfect for a project post.

I am working on another project post, much of it a youtube video/videos, not yet sure how I will present it. I've already put up some of the youtubes when I did the project, but I am doing a re-edit and will form a large project post. It's for a cam lock drill press pulley block to add a 3rd pulley to my atlas lathe to get 100rpm speeds. All done on the lathe.

Again, thanks to all that viewed and commented on this project.


----------



## Airborne_R6 (Nov 1, 2013)

schor said:


> View attachment 63377
> View attachment 63378



Can I ask where you got this vise? I have been looking at getting one to use on my drill press.  Project looks great, I am really impressed at what you are able to do without a mill.


----------



## schor (Nov 1, 2013)

I think I got that vice at Princess Auto here in Ontario. I'm sure you can get them at a harbour freight or the like.



Airborne_R6 said:


> Can I ask where you got this vise? I have been looking at getting one to use on my drill press.  Project looks great, I am really impressed at what you are able to do without a mill.


----------



## HMF (Nov 1, 2013)

VERY nice!


----------



## LJP (Nov 2, 2013)

Schor,
Nice work! I need at least 2 of those.
And I agree with you, that it is what a project thread should be.
Thanks, Larry


----------



## Bill C. (Nov 2, 2013)

Privateer said:


> Your first three pictures are broken links to me. But it sounds like an interesting idea, I have a 5 speed drill press, and it didn't have a depth stop when I got it. Thanks for the inspiration.
> 
> Terry



I thought it just my computer not liking his photos.  The rest of his photos show a nice looking project for his drill press. I have a HF bench top drill press and could use a column locking clamp to hold the spindle in place when tapping.

- - - Updated - - -



hman said:


> Beautiful work!  The knurled nuts do look nice ... BUT ... I've found them to be a bit slow when it comes time to make large adjustments.  I have a drill press with a similar setup, and I replaced the original nuts with pushbutton quick-threading nuts.  I use the 3/8-16 plain hex nuts (McMaster-Carr 98150A150), and can even use the hex flats for fine adjustments ... 1/6 turn (1 flat) = .010" (approx.)
> 
> McMaster sells these in sizes from 1/4" to 5/8":
> 
> http://www.mcmaster.com/#catalog/119/3177/=p661ay



The same could be said about adjusting depth stops on Bridgeport style knee mills.  I used a milling machine that had quick release nuts.  Made setup much faster.


----------



## schor (Nov 3, 2013)

The first 3 pictures show up fine for me, not sure what is wrong. Here there are again. They are sketchup drawings for the collar.


----------



## schor (Nov 13, 2013)

Is it possible to move this thread to member projects topic? I guess maybe I need to ask an admin directly?


----------



## RandyM (Nov 14, 2013)

schor said:


> Is it possible to move this thread to member projects topic? I guess maybe I need to ask an admin directly?



Your wish is my command, done.


----------



## schor (Nov 14, 2013)

RandyM said:


> Your wish is my command, done.



Thanks Randy.


----------



## TJay (Mar 3, 2019)

Hey, I registered because I was really impressed with your project. This is exactly the type of design I am going for on my drill press but I don't have the tools that you do and think I will have to work with wood and a hand held jigsaw rather than a scrollsaw.

How on earth did you achieve the finish? The circular cuts on the outside look flawless and you managed this in metal!

Any tips would be much appreciated.


----------

